# What Canon really thinks....



## xps (Feb 14, 2015)

Humor: What Canon really thinks about the DSLR Video Revolution
found on http://www.canonwatch.com/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJBq0z2Vmu4#t=182


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 14, 2015)

Lol! Pretty much nails it. ;D


----------



## msatter (Feb 14, 2015)

A very catchy laugh.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2015)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 14, 2015)

That made my day! Thanks for finding that piece.


----------

